# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Как играть со щенком.

## Tatjana

Как обещала, описываю игру со щенком, которая развивает инстинкт добычи, учит атаковать, бороться и побеждать.
А для владельца - хорошая школа, как правильно играть со щенком.  :Ab: 
Игра состаит из 6-ти фаз: поднятие инстинкта, атака, борьба, поправление хватки, победа, состояние покоя на добыче и контроль хватки.
Использовать в качестве игрушки надо мягкую кожаную тряпку с привязанной к ней резинкой длиной 1 метр. Игра напоминает игру с котенком за бантик на шнурке с той разницей, что хватку за тряпку щенок должен совершить на лету, а не на полу ( это учит щенка атаковать). Первая хватка не всегда бывает глубокой.


 После хватки предмет не должен начинать активно сопротивляться, надо дать возможность маленькой победы, но при этом держать конец резинки в руках. Затем следует начинать постепенно подтягивать тряпку к себе. При этом возня со щенком напоминает "перетягивание каната".

----------


## Tatjana

Для поправления хватки надо взять тряпку двумя руками с разных концов и движением рук в стороны натянуть тряпку между рук и чуть поддаться щенку.




 Щенок сразу инстинктивно перехватит тряпку глубже, после короткого сопротивления надо тряпку отдать. Глубокой хваткой надо считать удержание предмета полной пастью до последних моляров. 
После короткого сопротивления  и победы щенка следует состояние покоя на добыче. Щенок должен удерживать предмет, а владелец должен одной рукой поддерживать щенка под нижнюю челюсть, второй контролировать удержание предмета короткими рывками. Щенка надо чуть прижимать к своим ногам, тогда он перестает сопротивляться.


 Удачной всем игры. :Ab:  В последствии эти упражнения повторяются и при обучении послушанию в качестве награждения за выполненное упражнение, и при борьбе с фигурантом. Здесь задействованы важные для обучения инстинкты.

----------


## Asterix

Татьяна, а можно я на англ переведу и на свой сайт выложу?

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, а можно я на англ переведу и на свой сайт выложу?


Ну конечно можно! Только поставьте пожалуйста мое имя, как автора метода, потому что все это я пишу из своей головы.

----------


## Asterix

обязательно!!!!
спасибо

----------


## aria

> Как обещала, описываю игру со щенком, которая развивает инстинкт добычи, учит атаковать, бороться и побеждать.
> А для владельца - хорошая школа, как правильно играть со щенком.


Спасибо огромное! Замечательный материал!!! :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

А можно сюда фотку вставить?

----------


## Немка

Интересный  материал! Так всё наглядно описали! Здорово! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, спасибо! Живо вспомнился семинар.

----------


## Asterix

вот английская версия. Татьяна, спасибо  :Ax: ,
буду в своем клубе начинающим раздавать в качестве домашней работы для детального заучивания

*How to play with your puppy*


Below you will find the steps describing a game you can play with your puppy to develop and bring out its prey drive and to teach the dog how to attack, fight and win. This is a good game for an owner to play with their puppy. 
The game covers 6 phases: develop prey drive, attack, fight, grip adjustment and win with the rest of play time spent on development and control of the grip. 

The toy is made from a soft leather rag attached to a 1 meter bungee cord. The game and toy resembles a popular cat toy and game except the object here is for the dog to catch the leather rag in the air and not on the floor (that teaches the puppy to attack). The puppy’s first few bites may not always be great.


After the first catch do not actively move the rag right away; allow the puppy to have this small victory, but hold your end tight and hold the cord in your hands. Gradually pull the leather rag towards you. This phase of the game should resemble a light tug-o-war game.


If you want the puppy to adjust its grip, grab the ends of leather rag securely, one in each hand, and stretch it tight without moving it backwards and forwards in the puppy’s mouth. 

Instinctively, the puppy will adjust its grip and bite the rag more deeply. After briefly putting up some resistance the puppy should be allowed to “win” the rag. The reward should be given when the puppy has a full grip of the rag right up to its last molars.

After the victory, the puppy should be allowed to rest while holding on to the leather rag. The puppy must hold it firmly. The owner should keep one hand under the puppy’s lower jaw, and with the other hand give short jerks when the puppy loosens its grip. This will help the puppy understand that it must hold on tightly. You can press the puppy up against your feet to limit the puppy’s movements.

The skills learned in this game will later be used in obedience training to reward your dog for successfully doing the exercises and will also be used when doing fighting exercises with the helper in the protection training

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Здесь задействованы важные для обучения инстинкты.


Какие, Татьян? ;)

----------


## Tatjana

> Какие, Татьян? ;)


Инстинкты: добычи, борьбы, игры, социальный.
И предвидя следующий вопрос я сразу поясняю:
Инстинкт — комплекс двигательных актов или последовательность действий, свойственных организму данного вида, реализация которых зависит от функционального состояния животного (определяемого доминирующей потребностью) и сложившейся в данный момент ситуации. Инстинктивные реакции носят врожденный характер, и их высокая видовая специфичность часто используется как таксономический признак наряду с морфологическими особенностями данного вида животных.
Инстинкт — комплексы генетически закрепленных в мышлении индивида неосознаваемых установок последовательности действий и алгоритмов поведения, которые обеспечивали предшествующим поколениям успех в выживании и появлении данного жизнеспособного индивида. Инстинкт проявляется как реакция на изменения состояний внешней среды, а так же как реакция на прогнозируемые изменения во внешней среде, неосознаваемо оцениваемые как влияющие на выживание индивида. :Ad:

----------


## Nata

А можно вопросик снова :Ax:  У меня щен 2 с небольшим месяца. У меня вторую неделю. В первую неделю он мог долго сидеть у меня на коленках держа спокойно игрушку, а я его оглаживала и игрушку иногда чуть натягивала. Все было очень хорошо :Ab:  Но вот второй день проблема, он стал нервничать и перестал держать (практически вообще), если у удается его затянуть на предете, то он может держать спокойно, но иногда начинает поджевывать, а иногда, если я тяну может вообще ее выплюнуть :0317:  не пойму в чем дело, что я могла сделать не так? :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

> А можно вопросик снова У меня щен 2 с небольшим месяца. У меня вторую неделю. В первую неделю он мог долго сидеть у меня на коленках держа спокойно игрушку, а я его оглаживала и игрушку иногда чуть натягивала. Все было очень хорошо Но вот второй день проблема, он стал нервничать и перестал держать (практически вообще), если у удается его затянуть на предете, то он может держать спокойно, но иногда начинает поджевывать, а иногда, если я тяну может вообще ее выплюнуть не пойму в чем дело, что я могла сделать не так?


Я не думаю, что Вы сделали что-то неправильно. Может слишком много играете? :Ab:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Nata,у тебя не собака- у тебя малинуа :Ag: . А малинуям  в плане попортить нервы проводнику на ровном месте-хлебом не корми. Поэтому приготовся к тому,что какие-то общие наработки и тот опыт,который ты получила в общении с немцами или другими служебными породами могут тебе в лучшем случае не пригодиться. В худшем-ты можешь легко испортить собаку.
Первое,что я бы сейчас сделал-на время вообще перестал бы с ним играть.
Второе-не пытайся навязывать ему это самое спокойное держание игрушки в пасти-только хуже сделаешь. Попытайся сама в первую очередь на этом не циклиться. Вопреки расхожему мнению,что малинуа могут кусасть и держать все что шевелится -это не так. Они-то как раз в стадии развития очень часто и не любят держать ни игрушку ни рукав.
Поэтому я бы на твоем месте до смены зубов просто играл,без спокойной фазы удержания предмета-просто в перетягивания играл бы,а если пес отпустил-сразу же бросал бы игрушку опять. В смену зубов многие малинятники не играют вообще. По крайней мере в перетягивания-разве что так -побросать игрушки,а чтоб отдавал-бросают вторую идентичную первой,когда пес подбежал.
После смены зубов-если проблема не решиться-поговорим позже.
Защитой,кстати,многие предпочитают с малинуями начинать мес. в 7-8.
Я бы тебе настоятельно советовал поступить тоже  так;).

----------


## Nata

В том то и дело, что он сам раньше запрыгивал мне на коленки и сидел с игрушкой, я просто его за это поощряла :Ad:   Олег я не могу с ним перестать играть, он в клетке сидит, его выпускаешь и если чем то не занять, то  он сам быстро находит развлечение :Ag:  Чаво мне вообще его не выпускать чель? тока покушать и в туалет :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, а бывают малинуа у которых слабая добыча?

PS. Ты как-то выкладывал на старом форуме ролик одного мали. Его снимали и в щенячьем возрасте, и далее, на испытаниях ИПО. Я не могу его найти. Там великолепно, профессионально владелец играл со щенком!!! Может сможешь найти его и поставить сюда?

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег я не могу с ним перестать играть,


Я думаю,что если ты с ним 3-5 дней не поиграешь вовсе-конца света не случиться))).



> он в клетке сидит, его выпускаешь и если чем то не занять, то он сам быстро находит развлечение


Ох как по прочтению этой фразы любители шоу-линий сейчас ехидненько наверное улыбаются :Ag: .
Ну а если серьезно,то  я думаю,что частично и в этом кроется причина твоих неудач. Насколько я понял,пес на улицу не выходит,да?
За день ты его достаточно часто выпускаешь из клетки,чтоб в туалет сходил,покушал,порезвился. Так? А теперь представь себе ситуацию,что ты сидишь в клетке,и в те минуты ,когда тебя выпускают,вокруг всего так много интересного,а тебе все время навязывают игру. Сначала это интересно,но потом набивает оскомину-если все свободное время только игра и потом опять клетка;). Не забывай к тому же,что в щенячьем возрасте собаки больше ориентированы на еду,нежели на игровые предметы. В любом случае,подход в  выращивании ,на мой взгляд,ты выбрала неправильный. Клетка нужна для того,чтоб в отсуттсвии хозяев собаку туда сажать. В присутствии хозяев,если они дома и не спят,на мой взгляд пес должен быть на свободе. Иначе вырастит идиотом.



> Олег, а бывают малинуа у которых слабая добыча?


В этом отношении малинуа ничем не отличаются от нормальных собак :Ag: .
Конечно бывают. Но это ни о чем не говорит-если ты имеешь ввиду,что собака может не держать из-за слабой добычи. 
Мой пес в период развития обладал бешенной добычей-при нем невозможно было одеться,застелить кровать,на улице он гонялся за всем-начиная от мотылька,заканчивая самосвалами. Но игрушку в щенячьем возрасте не держал. И рукав на первых порах в спокойной фазе-тоже. 
 Наталья,постарайся не зацикливаться на общих стереотипах. Мне когда-то моя подруга-малинятница,которая тренируется у вице-чемпиона мира,одного из самых авторитетных специалистов по малинуа не только в спорте,но и в полиции, сказала следующую фразу,которую я запомнил на всю жизнь( я сделав своему кобелю первые занятия по защите сокрушался,что он не хочет делать пробежку с рукавом,или не хочет его удерживать,если пытаешься после отдачи рукава его придержать и погладить). Так вот она сказала-"чего ты на этом циклишься? Не парься!! Это что-необходимо для норматива-чтоб собака носила добычу или держала ее,а не выплевывала?  Мы этого у себя на площадке никогда не добиваемся,если собаке это не интересно".
На ЧМ я видел как на разминке  Юрген  Швендигер  подкрепляет тенисным мячом своего кобеля Апола. Кобель получив этот мячь,поджевывая и выплевывая переодически, уходил с ним в сторону,проводнику его не предлагал, и не пытался с ним играть. А просто уходил и выплевывал. И ничего-доработались до вице-чемпионства мира. А у нас бы сейчас началось:"да это не правильно,да это то, да это се.Уходит с игрушкой,значит неподконтрольный. Не  предлагает хозяину-слабое желание играть значит.Жует-плюет-это ж и хват плохой будет. И вообще это неправильно,потому что это неправильно :Ab: "

Наталья,малинуа-это импровизация,это джаз)))). Они вышли из таких же нормативов-Рингов. Ринг-это тоже джаз. А вот н/о и ИПО-это классика.
Импровизировать всегда сложнее,поэтому приготовься к различному виду сложностей и трудностей при воспитании и обучении собаки.Не бойся иногда отходить от стереотипов-"так надо,все так делают,поэтому  мой пес должен так делать". И постарайся заиметь 1-2 людей,которые разбираются в малинуа,у которых ты могла бы получить советы.Не забывай,пословица-"первый малинуа-испорченный малинуа" на ровном месте не могла появится. Народ скажет-как завяжет;).
Малинуа-это нервотрепы,пардон-сердцееды))),которых многие малинуисты любя называют придурками))).

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Ты как-то выкладывал на старом форуме ролик одного мали.


Я не вспомню сейчас,что это за пес и что за видео.

----------


## Tatjana

> Ох как по прочтению этой фразы любители шоу-линий сейчас ехидненько наверное улыбаются.


Заулыбаются из-за своего невежества. Любой щенок, если это хороший щенок должен все обследовать и все попробовать на зуб! Он должен быть активным и любознательным. Есть и такая тенденция: хочу, чтобы собака аккуратно ходила по дорожкам и не наступала на клумбу или грядку, но вот если надо, то защитила, как лев и не помяла цветов!  :Ag: 
Забавно, правда? 



> А теперь представь себе ситуацию,что ты сидишь в клетке,и в те минуты ,когда тебя выпускают,вокруг всего так много интересного,а тебе все время навязывают игру. Сначала это интересно,но потом набивает оскомину-если все свободное время только игра и потом опять клетка;).
> ...Клетка нужна для того,чтоб в отсуттсвии хозяев собаку туда сажать. В присутствии хозяев,если они дома и не спят,на мой взгляд пес должен быть на свободе. Иначе вырастит идиотом.


Поддерживаю это мнение!




> Мой пес в период развития обладал бешенной добычей-при нем невозможно было одеться,застелить кровать,на улице он гонялся за всем-начиная от мотылька,заканчивая самосвалами. Но игрушку в щенячьем возрасте не держал. И рукав на первых порах в спокойной фазе-тоже.


Удержание рукава связано с обучением и с нагрузкой, которую надо создавать во время защиты, а не с каким-то обязательным элементом.  В ИПО  рукав является целью, а человек - припятствием к этой цели. Мне иногда кажется, что не стоит выдавать желаемое за действительное. Собака не дура. 
В Ринговых дисциплинах человек - вожделенная кукла для битья! Пока я предполагаю, что убивание этой куклы создает для собаки еще большее удовольствие, чем борьба за рукав, поэтому там и подтверждать ничего не надо. Ни на одном фильме я не увидела никакого психологического давления со стороны декоя во время борьбы. Более того, познакомившись с А. Вяткиным, мы стали на своей площадке применять атрибуты а-ля препятствий. Хумелки, шуршалки, коробки и т.д. Стали менять стереотипы преследования и атак. Через пару месяцев я от этого отказалась. Для нормальных собак это не создает никакого давления. А слабые очень быстро ко всему привыкают, готовы пройти через что угодно, но только не через барьер в виде человека. В ИПО этот антураж не имеет смысла.
Я не уверена, но пока в голове крутятся мысли, что отзыв собаки во время атаки связан не столько с великолепностью и гибкостью нервной системы, сколь с тем внутренним состоянием (добыча), в котором не так трудно подчинить собаку, как во время защитного инстинкта...
Кстати, ты не задумывался, почему в России такой многочисленной и популярной стала ринговая дисциплина? С ИПО даже не сравнить.




> Кобель получив этот мячь,поджевывая и выплевывая переодически, уходил с ним в сторону,проводнику его не предлагал, и не пытался с ним играть. А просто уходил и выплевывал. И ничего-доработались до вице-чемпионства мира. А у нас бы сейчас началось:"да это не правильно,да это то, да это се.Уходит с игрушкой,значит неподконтрольный. Не  предлагает хозяину-слабое желание играть значит.Жует-плюет-это ж и хват плохой будет. И вообще это неправильно,потому что это неправильно


Что за ерунда??? :Ai:  Подавляющее большинство собак, имеющих хороший инстинкт добычи не суют мяч или валик проводнику, а пытаются его унести и разгрызть! Это совершенно нормально! 




> Наталья,малинуа-это импровизация,это джаз)))). Они вышли из таких же нормативов-Рингов. Ринг-это тоже джаз. А вот н/о и ИПО-это классика.


Очень интересное сравнение! :Ay:

----------


## Lynx

> я сделав своему кобелю первые занятия по защите сокрушался,что он не хочет делать пробежку с рукавом,или не хочет его удерживать,если пытаешься после отдачи рукава его придержать и погладить). Так вот она сказала-"чего ты на этом циклишься? Не парься!! Это что-необходимо для норматива-чтоб собака носила добычу или держала ее,а не выплевывала? Мы этого у себя на площадке никогда не добиваемся,если собаке это не интересно".


Мы вот тоже не добиваемся, если собака не хочет держать рукав после отдачи, то и не надо, лишь бы кусала хорошо.  :Ar:

----------


## Nata

Я с ним гуляю, по недолгу (нет второй прививки), но достаточно часто. Не держать в клетке не могу :Ac:  для начала он грызет и пожирает все до чего добрался, наказывать его за это - тоже неправильно, если выбирать между операционным столом и клеткой, то лучше уж второе. Еще проблема в том, что у меня маленький ребенок, которому не объяснишь, что его мучать низя, он же со своей стороны может ее уронить, или сильно покорябать :Ac:  и к завершению, у меня неадекватный папа, который может его обидеть. Дрессировка тока с едой. Я не в коем случае не навязываю ему свою игру, он сам ко мне приходит и ложится на колени с игрушкой :Ad:  тем более наша игра не сводится тока в игру с игрушкой, мы еще бесимся (я тип собака) - ему это очень нравится :Ab:

----------


## Nata

Олег по поводу клетки еще :Ag:  вот допустим возьмем собак вольерного содержания, согласись, что их желание работать нааамного выше, чем у собак живущих в доме с хозяином :Ad:  А по поводу дауна, ну и пусть, я на это готова :Ap:

----------


## Lynx

> Олег по поводу клетки еще вот допустим возьмем собак вольерного содержания, согласись, что их желание работать нааамного выше, чем у собак живущих в доме с хозяином


Совершенно не факт. Мой опыт говорит об обратном. Поэтому я интересовалась этой темой специально.
Вот какие были мнения, в принципе, есть нюансы, но если собака сама по себе НЕ ХОЧЕТ работать ради хозяина, нет заинтересованности, нет азарта и желания, то без разницы, где ее держать. Под "работой" я имею в виду работу на результат, а не просто лишение собаки двигательной активности, которую она хочет выплеснуть, когда ее наконец-то выпускают. 
тема

----------


## Nata

ссылка не открывается :Ac:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> вот допустим возьмем собак вольерного содержания, согласись, что их желание работать нааамного выше, чем у собак живущих в доме с хозяином


Я с этим не согласен.Это,на мой взгляд,попытка компенсировать свой недостаток профессионализма,компетенции,или недостаточный потенциал "рабочести" собаки.
Это из той же серии,что
-собака должна есть только на следу
-собака должна МО видеть только на площадке
-собака должна сидеть 22-23 часа в вольере,а а тех пару  оставшихся  часов-на площадке.Вольер-площадка-вольер.  

У тебя случай,конечно тяжелый-в таких условиях выращивать спортивную собаку нелегко. Терпения тебе и удачи).Осенью посмотрим-как у тебя это получилось;).

----------


## Tatjana

Я поддерживаю мнение Олега и Даши. :Ab:

----------


## Nata

Олег - случай у меня нормальный :Ag:  у меня есть много времени проводить с собакой, если бы допустим я работала, то было бы хуже. Тем более осенью ребенка в сад и я целый день свободна :Ad:  
По поводу кормления только на следу. Для кого то идеальный вариант, для кого-то это не походит. Все очень индивидуально и надо смотреть по собаке. По поводу клетки - уменя это единственный выход :Ac:  посмотрим, что из этого получится. У меня немец мой, попал ко мне в возрасте 3х лет, до этого он все время жил в вольере. Когда я начала с ним заниматься (3-4 раза в неделю) я приезжала к нему (возможности его забрать не было). Его желание работать было огромное :Ag:  Когда я забрала его домой, разница в работе стала заметна почти сразу. (хотя может это относится к не очень хорошим собакам - он был не рабочим немцем).

----------


## Юльчик

> Что за ерунда??? Подавляющее большинство собак, имеющих хороший инстинкт добычи не суют мяч или валик проводнику, а пытаются его унести и разгрызть! Это совершенно нормально!


У меня собака всегда убегает с мячом и всем остальным, но сейчас идет работа над этим, она всегда на поводке, я после отдачи ей, я сразу убегаю назад, она летит ко мне. Я хватаю за веревочку. 
Но моя собака не любитель играть, т.к. мы не это не развивали, вообще многое не так делали, т.к. нет у нас под Боком специалистов в этом дели. Сейчас паралельно, все таки хочу развить игру.

----------


## Юльчик

> вот допустим возьмем собак вольерного содержания, согласись, что их желание работать нааамного выше,


Не сказала бы, все от собаки зависит и ее проводника. Если вы собаку уберегаете, то конечно держите ее в клетке, но поверьте, щеночку надо больше общения, в клетке он должен отдыхать, а не сидеть и ждать когда же его отпустят?
Чем больше вы будите удивлять времени ему, тем больше отдаст он вам.

----------


## Sergey

> По поводу кормления только на следу. Для кого то идеальный вариант, для кого-то это не походит.


Нормальный вариант, у меня всегда контейнер на конце следа, не нашла - не поела, до вечера голодная. :Ag:

----------


## inna

> Нормальный вариант, у меня всегда контейнер на конце следа, не нашла - не поела, до вечера голодная.


Наверно не в тему,но всё таки  хочу задать вопрос.Как собака должна понять-обозначть конец следа? На треннировке понятно это будет коробка с едой или мячик..а на соревнованиях? Много раз замечала ,что моя собака найдя мячик начинает вилять хвостом,но..продолжает нюхать землю вокруг ища продолжение следа.Конечно на треннировке мы сами уводим собак и играем с ними,или кормим,показывая тем самым конец треннировки.А как на самом деле собака поймёт что вот здесь конец..Если бы она искала человека для задержания то конец понятен :Ap: Таня у вас наверно есть отдельная тема про след,может туда перенесёте темку,у меня достаточно вопросов по следовой.Хотелось бы услышать на них ответы..

----------


## Tatjana

Игра с Келли. www.canis.ee/roliki/kelli4mesigra.avi
На видео ей 4 мес. Это была снята игра после работы на следу. Сейчас я уже играю со щенками несколько иначе, но общий принцип ясен. :Ab:

----------


## Nata

> Игра с Келли. www.canis.ee/roliki/kelli4mesigra.avi
> На видео ей 4 мес. Это была снята игра после работы на следу. Сейчас я уже играю со щенками несколько иначе, но общий принцип ясен.


 спасибо за видео :Ax:  пока правда не могу посмотреть, очень долго грузится :Ac:  Я со своим основную часть игры перенесла на улицу. Привезала мягкую игрушку за веревочку, играем в перетяжки, отпускаем по команде, гавкаем и с игрушкой в зубах бежим до дома, там меняю на лакомство :Ap:  Игра дома сводится в бесилки и ганялки, вроде все налаживается.

----------


## aria

Скажите, пожалуйста, вот такой вопрос!.. Моей собаке 2 года, сейчас изо всех сил перевожу её на игру в дрессировке (вернее, занятия на фоне игры) - я слышала, что лучше не играть дома, а только на площадке, или на улице, как вы к этому относитесь? Правильно ли это?
И я вот всё никак не могу решить одну проблему:  :Ac:  собака не очень азартно со мной играет, она чаще виснет просто на ухватке с закрытыми глазами, неохотно борется за добычу, не пытается работать спиной, вырывая игрушку... Получается, я намного её активней в игре, я стараюсь её разыгрывать - ей нравятся удары, щипки, но всё равно мне никак не удаётся вывести её на пик заинтересованности и поддерживать его!.. Скажите, пожалуйста, вот этот самый пик - он как выглядит? Я её всё время или пропускаю, или недополучаю!.. :Ac:  Мне просто не хватает опыта!..
 В то же время, она охотно и просто здорово играет с нашим инструктором!.. Я вроде пытаюсь делать то же, но что-то совсем плохо... Сегодня она вообще еле двигалась - у нас не получилось занятие... Может ли быть такое, что собака потеряла интерес к игрушке?..

----------


## aria

> Игра с Келли. www.canis.ee/roliki/kelli4mesigra.avi


Догрузился как раз ролик - посмотрела! :Ax:  Я тоже пытаюсь играть по такой же схеме! Да только ж собака, конечно, у меня побольше и потяжелей!.. Иногда мне кажется, что, может быть, она бы и была поактивней, да у меня не всегда хватает сил её с места сдёрнуть: она упирается всеми четырьмя и стоит, как чугунок! :Ag:  Тогда я больше сама вокруг неё "развеваюсь" вместе с ухваткой! :Ap: 
*Tatjana*, ведь принципы этой игры одинаковы, как с малышами, так и со взрослыми собаками? (Я имею в виду особенно теми, которые начинающие в игре?) Я ещё попробую понаступать ей на лапки, чтобы поработала спиной - так ещё не пробовала! :Ab:

----------


## Немка

А у меня такой вопрос по игре: только у меня не щенок, а уже взрослый пёс. В воспитании собаки, а конкретно в игре допустила ошибку, пёс хорошо смотивирован на игру на мяч или любой другой предмет, с которым я начинаю играть, он быстро включается, и всё бы было супер, если бы не одно но! Он не тянет, не борется со мной. То есть когда я начинаю играть, он, хватая, мяч просто его держит. Держит хорошо, когда я начинаю тянуть он  просто ходит за мной, то есть получается что я его вожу за верёвку от мяча…..  Я даже могу предположить почему так получилось. Раньше играя, я почти не отдавала мяч ему то - есть не вознаграждала за его попытки отобрать. Теперь же он просто перестал бороться.…  У кого ни будь есть идеи как это исправить? Буду признательна.
 :Aa:

----------


## Nata

Хорошо помогает подтягивание собаки к преграде. Например, возьмем кустарник...вы собаку подтягиваете игрушкой к нему почти впритык...у нас все собаки сразу начинают тянуть на себя :Ab:  соответственно как только собака делает, то, что нам нужно отдаете ей игрушку :Ad: 
    Хотя мне кажется, что не всем собакам это в кайф, даже вот щенки все по разному играют, и какому-то щену игру в перетяжки не приходится навязывать наступанием на лапы :Ap:  он делает это сам :Ad:

----------


## aria

> А у меня такой вопрос по игре: только у меня не щенок, а уже взрослый пёс. В воспитании собаки, а конкретно в игре допустила ошибку, пёс хорошо смотивирован на игру на мяч или любой другой предмет, с которым я начинаю играть, он быстро включается, и всё бы было супер, если бы не одно но! Он не тянет, не борется со мной. То есть когда я начинаю играть, он, хватая, мяч просто его держит. Держит хорошо, когда я начинаю тянуть он  просто ходит за мной, то есть получается что я его вожу за верёвку от мяча…..  Я даже могу предположить почему так получилось. Раньше играя, я почти не отдавала мяч ему то - есть не вознаграждала за его попытки отобрать. Теперь же он просто перестал бороться.…  У кого ни будь есть идеи как это исправить? Буду признательна.


Вот-вот-вот!! Это оно самое и есть!!! :Aa:

----------


## aria

> Хорошо помогает подтягивание собаки к преграде. Например, возьмем кустарник...вы собаку подтягиваете игрушкой к нему почти впритык...у нас все собаки сразу начинают тянуть на себя соответственно как только собака делает, то, что нам нужно отдаете ей игрушку
>     Хотя мне кажется, что не всем собакам это в кайф, даже вот щенки все по разному играют, и какому-то щену игру в перетяжки не приходится навязывать наступанием на лапы он делает это сам


Спасибо!!! :Ax:  Я вот теперь тоже начинаю подозревать, что собаки не могут быть одинаковыми... Но если ж пес с одним человеком довольно живо играет, а у другого висит, как варёный (но держит крепко), значит, это что-то не то?.. Я пробовала играть как-то с другой собакой! Я не могла даже игрушку удержать - так собака работала спиной, выдёргивала, что было силы! И это притом, что я - совершенно для неё незнакомый, да ещё и неумелый человек!

----------


## Nata

Я пробовала играть как-то с другой собакой! Я не могла даже игрушку удержать - так собака работала спиной, выдёргивала, что было силы! И это притом, что я - совершенно для неё незнакомый, да ещё и неумелый человек![/QUOTE]   И о чем это говорит? Мне кажется желание собаки тянуть (скажем щенка) и его дальнейший успех в защите вещи не совсем однозначные. Бывает собака в работе и не тянет на себя, но при этом у нее спокойная и полная хватка и она пыщет уверенностью в себе :Ad:  а бывает и работает спиной, но только не из смелости, а наоборот :Ap:  

Для собаки фигурант всегда (ну или почти всегда) интереснее :Ap:  и не стоит из-за этого переживать, вот если бы было бы наоборот, то тогда  :Ak:

----------


## aria

*Nata*, спасибо! Это звучит ободряюще! И всё-таки я не теряю надежды "разбудить" свою собаку: она когда в заведённом драйве, то с какой же скоростью и желанием выполняются команды!!! У нас пока это не так часто получается! Всё никак этот "пик" "подхватить" не могу!.. :Ak:

----------


## Nata

> *Nata*, спасибо! Это звучит ободряюще! И всё-таки я не теряю надежды "разбудить" свою собаку: она когда в заведённом драйве, то с какой же скоростью и желанием выполняются команды!!! У нас пока это не так часто получается! Всё никак этот "пик" "подхватить" не могу!..


 Привязываете собаку, дразните ее игрушкой до ее полного сумашествия :Ag:  можно еще попробовать, чтобы она за нее погавкала - возможно ее это разбудит :Ad:  Не забирайте командой, попытайтесь выдернуть из пасти, обычно это тоже заводит :Ap:

----------


## aria

> Привязываете собаку, дразните ее игрушкой до ее полного сумашествия можно еще попробовать, чтобы она за нее погавкала - возможно ее это разбудит Не забирайте командой, попытайтесь выдернуть из пасти, обычно это тоже заводит


Спасибо!!! :Ax:

----------


## inna

Ещё как вариант,когда собака держит ухватку не тянуть её на себя,а наоборот идти с ней на собаку,застовляя тем самым собаку отступать.Любая активная барьба в таком положении поощеряеться отдачей мяча-ухватки.Мы тоже долгое время играли неактивно,нам очень помогло..

----------


## aria

> Ещё как вариант,когда собака держит ухватку не тянуть её на себя,а наоборот идти с ней на собаку,застовляя тем самым собаку отступать.Любая активная барьба в таком положении поощеряеться отдачей мяча-ухватки.Мы тоже долгое время играли неактивно,нам очень помогло..


Спасибо, попробуем! :Ax:

----------


## Крыска

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Nata Посмотреть сообщение
> По поводу кормления только на следу. Для кого то идеальный вариант, для кого-то это не походит.
> Нормальный вариант, у меня всегда контейнер на конце следа, не нашла - не поела, до вечера голодная


Э...знаю собачку(со сложным отношением со следом конечно),которой миска на конце следа поломала почти весь сезон следовой.

----------


## Nata

а я и не говорила про миску в конце,  хотя какой-то собаке это иногда для поднятия мотивации и не помешает, а какой-то, категорически ее туда ставить нельзя :Ad:

----------


## Берн

По прочтении очень актуальной для меня темы родился вопрос. Имеестя собачка, по паспорту -НО из Словакии, по поведению, видимо, помесь малинуа с доберманом. Сейчас ей год. Сука. Неподнос игрушки - наша вечная проблема...игрушку надо забрать, отнести подальше и уничтожить...ну, в крайнем случае - бегать с ней вокруг меня...В принципе, сейчас. после титанических усилий она приносит...но - очень, очень неохотно...все время норовит таки недонести...Если принесла - отдает очень легко...
 Собственно вопрос...добиваться ли быстрого приноса игрушки...именно игрушки (об аппортировке речь не идет)...если добиваться - то как...Если не добиваться, то как продолжать работу с собакой. после того, как она игрушку получила? Сейчас послушание делаем на кусках, игрушку (ухватку или мячик) собака получает скорее не как поошрение, а для разгрузки, что бы сделать перерыв в занятии...(получает не игрушку, саму по себе, а игру в перетягушки, которая при активном "тяге" со стороны собаки, заканчивается отдачей ей игрушки).
 Собака быстрая, шустрая, возбудимая, с очень высокой подвижностью НС, легко отвлекается, мгоновенно переключается...желание борьбы выражено меньше, чем мне бы хотелось...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Собственно вопрос...добиваться ли быстрого приноса игрушки...именно игрушки (об аппортировке речь не идет)...если добиваться - то как...


Поведение очень похоже на поведение моей младшей (моя, кстати, до 4,5 мес охотно приносила и обменивала "добычу" на лакомство или другую игрушку).
Я бы предложил Вам пользоваться поводком, занимаясь с собакой, и отдавать ей игрушку, не выпуская поводок из рук. Мы эту тему обсуждали с Таней и ее советы мне здорово помогли. Почитайте в других темах, посмотрите ролики.
Кстати, наши с Вами собаки, похоже, имеют много общего и в происхождении (малинуа + доберман) :Ag:

----------


## Берн

Поводок я использую...но он мне очень мешает...собачка шустрая и играть приходится очень активно, перематываемся мы с ней поводком в секунду...сейчас уже нет больших проблем с "убеганием навсегда"...я могу сказать ей строгим голосом, поплясать вприсядку с притопами и прихлопами - она принесет....но на десятом круге... и с попытками таки прилечь и игрушку пожевать....Аналогичная картина и с рукавом...там поводок мешает еще сильнее....она уже цеплялась им пару раз за укрытие...тяжело бежать маленькой собаке на фигуранта, волоча за собой укрытие....
 Обмен на лакомство - возможен но не сильно интересен...когда можно бегать и играть еда ее не очень интересует...А искусственно "поднимать" пищевую мотивацию молодой собаке до уровння, что бы она мгновенно пе6реключалась на кусок - на мой взгляд - вредно для здоровья...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> перематываемся мы с ней поводком в секунду...


Так поводок-то возьмите покороче. :Ag:  1 м - вполне достаточно. А в защите поводок просто необходим (а иногда и два) :Ad: 
Вообще, у меня ощущение, что что-то вы делаете не так. Вы не пытаетесь подменить игрушкой себя, когда собака хочет просто получить игрушку, а не сделать что-то с Вами и для Вас? :Ac: 
(Легко, конечно, учить других, особенно когда они не знают сколько у тебя самого ошибок :Ag: )
Опишите, пожалуйста, Ваши действия подробно. Как вы занимаетесь, как играете? Может тогда мы сможем что-то подсказать конкретно.

----------


## Берн

Описать - трудно... поводок у меня 1.5...играть надо гиперактивно, иначе собака может отвлечся...я и играю с поводком, но - мешает..играю, как правило - валиком, он для собаки интереснее мячика, и держу его двумя руками, очень не хватает третьей - для поводка....дело еще в том, что у моей предыдущей собаки была похожая проблема...тоже не подходил...ныкал игрушку и изничтожал ее...я тогда ее довольно легко решила...поводком, "догонялками". обменом на лакомство (пес- выраженый пищевик)...причем заниматься "за игрушку" начала с полуторагодовалым кобелем...да еще бернцем...А с этой пигалицей стандартные варианты как то не срабатывают...Вот, наткнулась на пост про малинуа и решила спросить, какие могут быть еще варианты, кроме стандартных...

----------


## jarvenmaa

Понятно, у Вас "малина" :Ag: . Это Вам надо с Олегом пообщаться, он у нас малинятник. А я могу что-нибудь не то посоветовать. :Ah: 
Но, все равно, думаю, что Вам нужно, прежде всего, получить от собаки желание взаимодействовать с Вами, а не любой ценой завладеть игрушкой. А для этого я начал бы с упражнений на внимание в ФП и ОП.  Не мотивировать внимание игрушкой (получается - к игрушке), а награждать игрой за внимание. Игра должна быть наградой, а не самоцелью. Доставайте игрушку, получив внимание. И не отдавайте ее "на совсем", а забирайте после совместной игры. На роликах Тани с Карлосом это показано.

----------


## Берн

Я пробовала сбрасывать ей игрушку в ФП...из под подбородка...пока удар в лицо не получила...она вверх выпрыгивает быстрее, чем мячик падает...Несмотря на мои 180 росту - риск заработать фингал очень велик...Не отпускать игрушку вообще - не получается...теряется интерес к игре, даже если забирать по всем правилам...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Я пробовала сбрасывать ей игрушку в ФП...из под подбородка


А Вы попробуйте доставать игрушку *из кармана* после того, как собака выполнит Ваше требование о внимании. :Ad:  Держа мячик под подбородком, Вы учите собаку следить за ним, а не за Вами, и думать только о нем, а не о Вас.
Мне так кажется. :Ah: 
Кстати, с праздником Вас и всех наших девчат  :Ax:

----------


## Игорь

А вот подскажите мне пожауйста, у меня щенок малинуа, ему 5месяцев. Выполняет основные команды. Но как выходим гулять то на меня почти ноль внимания, думает о своем :Ac:  играем с ним, все хорошо. Ну как команда рядом идем и идем не смотрим на хозяина, ворон считаем :Aa:

----------


## inna

> А вот подскажите мне пожауйста, у меня щенок малинуа, ему 5месяцев. Выполняет основные команды. Но как выходим гулять то на меня почти ноль внимания, думает о своем играем с ним, все хорошо. Ну как команда рядом идем и идем не смотрим на хозяина, ворон считаем


Ну так маленький ещё,все интересно! Вы постепенно приучайте его внимательности при раздражителях.

----------


## Lynx

> играть надо гиперактивно, иначе собака может отвлечся


Где-то здесь, мне кажется, заковырка...
Получается, играете ВЫ, а собака только присоединяется к игре, делает вам одолжение. Тогда как (по идее) собака сама должна получать от игры удовольствие, хотеть игры, стремиться ее получить, навязывть ее Вам, а Вы уже (как вожак) решаете: будету Вы играть или нет и как. Устанавливаете правила. Если мне лень, я к примеру, могу просто присесть и держать в руке (за веревку) игрушку, а собака будет минут пять ее теребить: тянуть на себя, закручивать мне за спину, делать рывки, трепать и т.д. Мое участие в этой "игре" пассивное: просто держу веревочку и все, а активно получается, играет собака: прилагает усилия, чтобы заполучить игрушку. А у Вас наверное наоборот? Вы скачете и пляшете, а собака просто держит игрушку?

----------


## Игорь

> Ну так маленький ещё,все интересно! Вы постепенно приучайте его внимательности при раздражителях.


так я и хочу узнать, секреты мастерства :Ab:

----------


## aria

> Где-то здесь, мне кажется, заковырка...
> Получается, играете ВЫ, а собака только присоединяется к игре, делает вам одолжение. Тогда как (по идее) собака сама должна получать от игры удовольствие, хотеть игры, стремиться ее получить, навязывть ее Вам, а Вы уже (как вожак) решаете: будету Вы играть или нет и как. Устанавливаете правила. Если мне лень, я к примеру, могу просто присесть и держать в руке (за веревку) игрушку, а собака будет минут пять ее теребить: тянуть на себя, закручивать мне за спину, делать рывки, трепать и т.д. Мое участие в этой "игре" пассивное: просто держу веревочку и все, а активно получается, играет собака: прилагает усилия, чтобы заполучить игрушку. А у Вас наверное наоборот? Вы скачете и пляшете, а собака просто держит игрушку?


Точно-точно!!!  :Ab:  Я уже ЭТО на собственном опыте прошла: всё так и было - один в один! Когда меняешь отношение к игре, то и игра качественней становится! :Ab:

----------


## Берн

*Lynx*...если бы все было так просто...



> Вы скачете и пляшете, а собака просто держит игрушку?


 я бы справилась с эти сама...
 я уже писала...у собаки очень высокая лабильность НС, отсюда проблемы с концентрацией внимания...длительная концентрация возможна только при очень сильной мотивации...именно поэтому игра - гиперактивная и разнообразная...с тянучками. рывками. прыжками, ударами и другими "сюрпризами"...Если мне "лень" - эту собаку вообще из вольера лучше не вынимать - она мгновенно найдет, чем заняться....
 Вопрос, собственно был в том, что во время игры мне, по ощущениям  :Ap:  хочется время от времени отдавать собаке ухватку в "личное пользование"...а по "канонам" вроде как не положено, если собака не склонна "навязывать" мне игру сама......вот и стало интересно, кто, как и почему эти "каноны" ломает...
 А как "положено" по канонам играть с собакой, я в принципе, знаю...и смею предположить, что до определенной степени, умею...:)

----------


## Lynx

> отдавать собаке ухватку в "личное пользование"...а по "канонам" вроде как не положено, если собака не склонна "навязывать" мне игру сама


Почему же не положено? Положено что хочешь  :Ag:  Только если собаку хозяин контролирует. Если не командами, то тогда поводком. Не знаю, почему у Вас с поводком не получается. Я смотрела диск с записью одного российского дрессировщика на площадке в Голландии (просто их треннинг), интересно, что даже в лобовую пускают собак на 10-20ти метровых поводках - чтобы в любой момент при подходе проводника к собаке он мог поднять поводок с земли и скорректировать собаку издалека.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> хочется время от времени отдавать собаке ухватку в "личное пользование"...а по "канонам" вроде как не положено, если собака не склонна "навязывать" мне игру сама......вот и стало интересно, кто, как и почему эти "каноны" ломает...


дело не в канонах, конечно. Просто если у собаки слабовата мотивация к предмету как таковому, отдавать его смысла мало - "наслаждение победой" минимально, скорее сразу идет спад к предмету, а следовательно, и к процессу. Не у всех мгновенно, конечно, и время до того, как наступит этот спад, очень и очень разное, даже у тех собак, кто не склонен навязывать игру хозяину. Я опытным путем пришла к тому, что игрушка у меня одна, а не две, и я ее отдаю, но только в то время, которое Татьяна описала как "поза покровительства", а потом опять тяну и в конце концов забираю все равно себе. Вяткин рекомендует привязывать к предмету веревку достаточной длины - как я понимаю, это то, что и Татьяна описывала в первом посте в этой теме. Только у Татьяны написано - резинку. Тогда предмет на некоторое время вроде бы отдается в полное пользование - наслаждайся, твое! - но у владельца всегда есть возможность оживить предмет, начать его опять тянуть и т.д. Моя собака далеко не щенок - ей уже 4 года - но хотите верьте, а хотите - нет, пользу веревки я открыла для себя с полгода назад  :0317:  До этого мне казалось, что для моей собаки все равно - на веревке или нет, а все зависит только от моей личной активности в игре да ее настроения - хочу или не хочу.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Я поддерживаю мнение Олега и Даши.


Татьяна! недавно я стал благодарным участником и увидел, как много ты делаешь для развития спорта и дрессировки,посмотрел твой послужной список, я искренне восхищен твоим упорством .трудолюбием и мастерством. Огромное тебе спасибо за то.что ты для нас уже сделала и делаешь!Как и у всех увеченных людей,я думаю, у тебя много поклонников и ,что неизбежно,противников.Я отношусь к первым, и надеюсь ,что все твои собеседники на сайте,тоже присоединятся к моим словам.хочутебя поблагодарить за твой труд и пожелать тебе наивысших достижений и успехов
.С уважением, александр.

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
И я вот всё никак не могу решить одну проблему: :ac: собака не очень азартно со мной играет, она чаще виснет просто на ухватке с закрытыми глазами, неохотно борется за добычу, не пытается работать спиной, вырывая игрушку... Получается, я намного её активней в игре, я стараюсь её разыгрывать - ей нравятся удары, щипки, но всё равно мне никак не удаётся вывести её на пик заинтересованности и поддерживать его!.. Скажите, пожалуйста, вот этот самый пик - он как выглядит? Я её всё время или пропускаю, или недополучаю!..:ac: Мне просто не хватает опыта!..
```

QUOTE]
мне кажется,что ты для нее очень большой авторитет. у меня тоже это было,когда собака заматерела-вырывает из рук все с "мясом".

----------


## aria

*чернощеков александр*, спасибо!
Я теперь тоже это подозреваю, потому что с посторонними людьми, с фигурантами она играет очень активно и жёстко! Даже с моими домашними и то игра совершенно другого качества!

----------


## Lynx

> так вот - подскажите где кнопка выкл.?


Команда "нет" и "гуляй". И идете себе гуляете, на щенка ноль внимания, полный игнор.

----------


## Lynx

> прыгает в лицо - уже 2 раза разбивала мне губы...
> конечно помогает рычащим голосом "гуляй"...
> но гасить активность не хочется...


Сейчас Таня скажет, что так нельзя  :Ap: , но, извините, Вам с этой собакой еще жить, содержать ее (а быт составляет гораздо больше времени Вашей с собакой времяпрепровождения, чем дрессировка и работа) и собака должна быть не просто удобна, но хотя бы адекватна в быту. А "разбитые губы" - это уже слишком... ИМХО. Я за такое так "погасила бы", что мало не показалось бы. Что значит прыгает и лезет? Нет - значит нет, хозяин (вожак) сказал, хозяин сделал (пошел по своим делам), твое собачье дело не лезть. Если у Вас нормальная (хорошая) собака, но никоим образом Вы ее не погасите и не испортите. помоему Таня тоже говорила, что у нас очень многие люди переходя на рабочих собак "бояться их испортить" и таким образом собака просто садится на шею и свешивает лапки.



> хотя 2 дня вот мы стали заниматься на лакомство - стала угасать активность...


На лакомстве не такой драйв у собаки в работе, оно хорошо для отработки выдержки, для успокоения собаки. Но вернете игрушку в работу, будет то же самое.

----------


## Лота

ну, я не писала рабочая собака али нет...
Щенок она еще...
а, извините пинок под ребра (утрирую) - не мой метод...
и дальше даже особо читать и писать не хоца...

----------


## Tatjana

> ну, я не писала рабочая собака али нет...
> Щенок она еще...
> а, извините пинок под ребра (утрирую) - не мой метод...
> и дальше даже особо читать и писать не хоца...


А разве Вам кто-то советовал пинок под ребро?  :Ai:  
У меня на сайте в разделе видео стоит ролик, как можно играть с собакой, на примере с Келли, посмотрите, если не трудно. Очень поучительно.
И вообще на этом форуме никто и нигде не советовал пинки под ребро или похожие действия. Есть иная мера воздействия на собак, но всегда и везде я пишу, что нельзя нарушать баланса мотивация-требование. Именно на этом строиться всё обучение у всех дрессировщиков, кто имеет хорошие результаты. 
Так что метод один, но вот трактует его каждый по-своему. :Ap:  И результаты у всех разные, в зависимости от собственной трактовки... :Ad:

----------


## Lynx

> и дальше даже особо читать и писать не хоца...


Ага, а ходить с разбитыми губами и кровоподтеками по всему телу. видимо, очень хоцца.... Нет, я конечно, понимаю, если категория людей, кому такое нравится, они даже гордо показывают синяки наставленные щенком, мол, вот какой он крутой.  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Ага, а ходить с разбитыми губами и кровоподтеками по всему телу. видимо, очень хоцца.... Нет, я конечно, понимаю, если категория людей, кому такое нравится, они даже гордо показывают синяки наставленные щенком, мол, вот какой он крутой.


Точно Даша. :Az: 
Я понимаю, что иногда бывает, случайно собака прихватит. В таком случае надо потерпеть. Но если собака просто часто выплескивает энергию не в то место - это пресекать.

----------


## CipWhorn

Я как то учился играть, но не долго - сразу понял, что руки не под муз. инструмент заточены. А так ещё и на фортепиано немного пробовал

----------

